# SOS changement carte graphique Mac Pro



## valerie.fr (8 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour

J'ai acheté une nouvelle carte graphique pour remplacer celle présente dans ma tour mac pro,
mais impossible de l'enlever, ça ne veut pas sortir!

Est ce que quelqu'un connaitrai un service rapide sur Paris, pour juste faire la manip?
j'ai appelé des services agréés Apple, et ça prévoit plusieurs jours...
en moins d'une heure cela devrait fait normalement...
Ou si quelqu'un ici peut m'aider..

Merci
valerie


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Tu as posté dans "Bricolo & hackintosh" : as tu un vrai MacPro Apple, avec la pomme ? Si oui, quel modèle ?
(et dans ce cas, tu as posté au mauvais endroit )


----------



## Galekal (8 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour Valérie,

En principe, il n'est pas spécialement difficile d'extraire une carte graphique d'un mac pro, comme le montre par exemple la video suivante :
[youtube]K_7XfkG7ORU[/youtube]

Ce type de How to représente un modèle qui aide a réaliser soi même l'opération. 

Essaies d'abord de voir si cela te convient. Ensuite, seulement, envisages le recours a un service (payant) de dépannage. Dans tous les cas, bon courage.


----------



## valerie.fr (8 Octobre 2013)

Mille merci!!! avec la vidéo j'ai tout compris, c'est bon c'est changé! 
désolée si j'avais posté au mauvais endroit, je me suis dit que la rubrique bricolo était le bon coins pour ce genre de manip..

merci encore
valerie


----------



## Galekal (8 Octobre 2013)

Ce fut un plaisir de venir a la rescousse.


----------

